# Lyft banning driver account due to allegations



## Idontdriveforpennies (Jan 10, 2016)

So I get a rider request and show up to the location when rider calls and says they will be a few minutes. A few minutes later the person calls and says I am this way and I ask which way they continue to say "this way". They then said with an attitude you went the wrong way, but I didn't think much of it, last ride of the day.

So the passengers woman man and child start to get in the car when I go to start the ride I see they have no destination. I then ask what is your destination, she says " I don't know the address I'm just going to the store and back" that's a red flag to me so I say I need an address or I can't take this ride. Passengers then began to make smart remarks, "can you just do your job" "I told you I'm going to the store" that is when I said y'all can get another Lyft driver I'm cancelling the ride.

The male sitting right behind me (mind you) refuses to leave the car then stands in my door way making all kinds of threats. I say look man just get out of the car so then he proceeds to bend my door the opposite way and kick the rear door and fender. So I pulled off.

Called into Lyft immediately made a complaint next day my account is locked pending "investigation" because drivers made false accusations I threatened him with a weapon and tried to hit him with my car. I went to the police and filed a complaint but with little information other than a first name which could be fake its just a paper trail to nowhere.

I say that to say this get a dashcam, Lyft is a joke and will not support you in these cases. Mind you I have over 100 rides a 4.9 rating and several good comments. I simply refused to give a ride which is fully in my right to do and now have been banned because of terrible passengers.

Then again Lyft probably got mad because I asked about missed compensation due to them closing my account on a Friday and Saturday when bonus hours were due and going to the police (bad publicity). I sent in pics it was a Black smuge on the door but no dent(thank goodness)

So CYA at all times. Below is the message I got from Lyft. Now I'm no legal eagle but imagine this in a court of law.

***** (Lyft)

Jan 15, 10:53 AM

Follow-Up from Lyft Trust & Safety
Hi *****,

My name is *** and I am reaching out to you from the Lyft Trust & Safety Team. I am following up on some feedback that we received concerning one of your recent Lyft rides. I am so sorry to hear that your passenger ****** kicked your car.

This sort of behavior by a passenger is not only a violation of our Terms of Service, but is extremely disrespectful to you as a person, and is something we absolutely do not tolerate in the Lyft community.

I can assure you that the concerns you have brought to our attention have been investigated, and I have followed up with this passenger to take the appropriate and necessary actions.

Please remember that within 24 hours of the incident we will need at least 2 photos of the damage so that I can pass these on to the Lyft Damage Team.

I am also following up on feedback which alleges that you told the passenger you have a weapon in your vehicle, threatened to use it on the passenger, and attempted to hit the passenger. This caused your account to be temporarily disabled.

Can you provide me with any further details about this ride?

Safety is Lyft's number one priority, so to hear about anything of this nature is something we take very seriously, and we would like to be able to respond. To ensure that I receive your response, please reply directly to this email.

Thank you for your time.

***
Trust & Safety Specialist
[Tuesday - Saturday]

***** (Lyft)

Jan 16, 1:44 PM

Hello *****.

Thank you for following up with photos. I have passed these on to the Damage Team for review.

Your account will remain disabled for alleged verbal threats regarding the possession and use of a weapon, as well allegedly attempting to injure the passengers with your vehicle. '

In regards to your earnings, you will still receive any remaining payouts in your next scheduled direct deposit.

Regards,

***

Trust & Safety Specialist
[Tuesday - Saturday]


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Or you can use this as a slap in the face to stop driving at these ridiculously low rates.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

Get a dash cam, even though audio recording is illegal, I still keep it on.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I get a lot of riders that don't know the destination address. They prob get used to just directing drivers on short rides. As long as they know where they are going you should not argue with them. Your meter is running and they are being charged. Otherwise you will eventually run into a mentally ill person or someone who is high on drugs and they will kick your car or worse. I guess you already found that out though.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

If you deny people anything, be ready for the false accusations. A dashcam is a must in this arena where you are presumed guilty. It may even save you from prison or expensive legal bills.

In taxis (Nashville), you have the right to know the destination before you depart. You also do not lose your permit or ability to drive without a formal hearing before the commission and both parties must attend and be cross examined. It would be rare for someone to take a false accusation that far. Almost all cabs also have dashcams.

I will say when someone does not give a satisfactory destination, it can also be a red flag. Some of these rides can be going somewhere you shouldn't or don't want to be. I saw it more with taxi than Uber and Lyft though.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

This thread represents just one of the many risks involved with uber and lyft. All for less than $1 per mile (in most markets). The risk VS reward is simply not worth it anymore.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ADX said:


> Get a dash cam, even though audio recording is illegal, I still keep it on


 Asking for trouble IMO, I'm no lawyer but wouldn't it not be able to be used as evidence as it was recorded illegally? Look at what can happen when recording illegally (i.e. Taco Bell exec suing for like 5M).

I have a Falcon F360 which I love but both cams are facing outside of the car with audio _off_ unless I want to post signage as PA is a two-party consent state. So far I've recorded a full bar fight on the street, rear-end collision and multiple near misses with my car, once involving a police officer who almost hit me.



SafeT said:


> As long as they know where they are going you should not argue with them


 Exactly, I would rather not escalate at all. Point me the way and let's do this thing, IN, OUT, DONE.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Idontdriveforpennies said:


> So I get a rider request and show up to the location when rider calls and says they will be a few minutes. A few minutes later the person calls and says I am this way and I ask which way they continue to say "this way". They then said with an attitude you went the wrong way, but I didn't think much of it, last ride of the day.


that's a giant red flag waving infront of you and you ignore it. I'm sorry for what you put yourself through however it could all be avoided by a simple cancel and move on..


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Asking for trouble IMO, I'm no lawyer but wouldn't it not be able to be used as evidence as it was recorded illegally? Look at what can happen when recording illegally (i.e. Taco Bell exec suing for like 5M).
> 
> I have a Falcon F360 which I love but both cams are facing outside of the car with audio _off_ unless I want to post signage as PA is a two-party consent state. So far I've recorded a full bar fight on the street, rear-end collision and multiple near misses with my car, once involving a police officer who almost hit me.
> 
> Exactly, I would rather not escalate at all. Point me the way and let's do this thing, IN, OUT, DONE.


If it's a car accident, just mute the audio before submitting as evidence.
If let's say a passenger accused you of something you didn't do and you caught him/her on audio threatening/blackmailing you, ask a lawyer.

As for the taco bell case, the lawyers will try to prevent the entire video from being played to the jury and it's up to the judge if he/she will allow the video. Since audio recording is illegal, they can just show the video without audio in which case, the taco bell guy hits the driver first. If the video isn't played to a jury who hasn't already seen it, it's the driver's words vs pax's words, is it not?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

ADX said:


> As for the taco bell case, the lawyers will try to prevent the entire video from being played to the jury and it's up to the judge if he/she will allow the video. Since audio recording is illegal, they can just show the video without audio in which case, the taco bell guy hits the driver first. If the video isn't played to a jury who hasn't already seen it, it's the driver's words vs pax's words, is it not?


The problem is that the damages to the asshat from Taco Bell (loss of job/income, etc.), were caused because the video was released on YouTube by the driver. The lawyer for the plaintiff will seek a judgement from a judge only, as a jury would not be able to fairly evaluate this case due to the plaintiff's actions in the video.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Lawyers are expensive. Drivers need to weigh out the risk vs reward when it comes to driving.

I find it hard to believe that uber x is still around. How uber keeps finding drivers willing to take on risks for very little pay is amazing to me.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Yep! I was in an accident and know firsthand that one ride can damage or even total your car.
Even if you are an excellent driver. In my case some idiot hit me. No income and lots of credit card debts as a result of something that is not even my fault


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

andaas said:


> The problem is that the damages to the asshat from Taco Bell (loss of job/income, etc.), were caused because the video was released on YouTube by the driver. The lawyer for the plaintiff will seek a judgement from a judge only, as a jury would not be able to fairly evaluate this case due to the plaintiff's actions in the video.


If the taco bell's lawyer prevent the "video" in question to be played to the jury, couldn't the driver claim it wasn't him and it was some random guy on the street that pepper sprayed him? In order to prove that the driver recorded a video of the pax illegally, they would have to play it to the jury no? And would a jury REALLY side with a guy who assaulted someone?

Reminds me of that lawyer movie where the lawyer couldn't lie and the secretary said a theif fell onto a knife trying to burglarize her friend's home and then sued them and won.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Video recording is legal. There are issues with audio, but you can tell the pax if they don't want to be audio recorded to just STFU.


----------



## Nucleus (Mar 18, 2015)

I think you misread the situation, they just wanted to give you turn by turn directions to take them to the store.

This of course does not justify kicking your car, but you might've avoided this whole situation by not insisting on an address.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

If pax are rude on the phone in any way, cancel. All of this can be avoided.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Nucleus said:


> I think you misread the situation, they just wanted to give you turn by turn directions to take them to the store.
> 
> This of course does not justify kicking your car, but you might've avoided this whole situation by not insisting on an address.


People giving turn by turn directions without entering a destination or even a cross street have been known to email support for "insufficient route" taken and getting their fare adjusted. I never give a ride with no destination unless they're just going down the street for minimum fare. And if they do, I tell them I can't wait because I received another request as this happens when they don't enter a destination. Teach those cheapa** a lesson


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

afrojoe824 said:


> People giving turn by turn directions without entering a destination or even a cross street have been known to email support for "insufficient route" taken and getting their fare adjusted. I never give a ride with no destination unless they're just going down the street for minimum fare. And if they do, I tell them I can't wait because I received another request as this happens when they don't enter a destination. Teach those cheapa** a lesson


Ha. Good one. It actually works opposite.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Ha. Good one. It actually works opposite.


opposite? please elaborate


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Actually, you _can't_ get requests(while currently on a ride) unless the user _does_ put in the destination.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Actually, you _can't_ get requests(while currently on a ride) unless the user _does_ put in the destination.


and the rider knows this?

I said if they ask me to wait on minimum rides IE: going down to the liquor stores and back, I tell them I can't wait because I got a request. Didn't say it happens. Said it was my excuse to get out of dodge.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

afrojoe824 said:


> and the rider knows this?
> 
> I said if they ask me to wait on minimum rides IE: going down to the liquor stores and back, I tell them I can't wait because I got a request. Didn't say it happens. Said it was my excuse to get out of dodge.


Understood. I was agreeing with you that it's a great way to handle the short "wait for me" runs. The only way you could get a request is if they do enter theirs....but they don't know that


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Understood. I was agreeing with you that it's a great way to handle the short "wait for me" runs. The only way you could get a request is if they do enter theirs....but they don't know that


It really is a better alternative than trying to get into it with a difficult pax. As in the OP's situation. Better to just shut your mouth and think of an excuse during the ride. 
I found that this worked 99% of the time. Until I got a 1 star last week. But it only brought my rating down from a 4.9 to a 4.89.

So question to OP would be 1 star and get paid or 1 star and get deactivated? I think I'll go with the 1 star and get paid


----------



## Idontdriveforpennies (Jan 10, 2016)

Honestly I'm grateful to not be doing Lyft anymore. My time is more valuable than this bullish.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Wednesday, January 27, 2015
Anyone see ABC's Nightline tonight? They had a segment on Rideshare Drivers being assaulted by passengers. Apparently we're pretty sharp with taking videos at the right time. One of them was a dashboard camera showing the backseat passenger beating the snot out of a UBER driver while the poor guy was attempting to keep the car on the road. Another video showed a female medical intern getting upset and throwing the UBER driver's papers out the window in anger. Both incidents were at night. Glad I only drive during the daytime!


----------



## Derek B (Feb 15, 2016)

The legality of dashcams in Uber and Lyft (with sound) has not been established. Audio recording is legal in all states where there is not a "reasonable expectation of privacy." In the Taco Bell case (the idiot who punched the driver and got fired, then turned around and sued the driver) hasn't been decided yet. The important question that the judge will have to decide is whether people who get into a Lyft or Uber have a "reasonable expectation of privacy." Many legal experts say "no," you are taking a public form of transportation and therefore you can't expect privacy. In the mean time I'm getting a dashcam because I feel it's necessary to protect me.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Dashcam is a must for deterrent and evidence. It can be shared with police and uber and Lyft.


----------



## gonzo (Jan 3, 2016)

Here's a quick question for anyone who actually uses a dash cam - would it be possible to only record video and not record audio while using it?


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

gonzo said:


> Here's a quick question for anyone who actually uses a dash cam - would it be possible to only record video and not record audio while using it?


yes, most dashcams have the option to turn audio off. However, I advise you to keep it on, if you ever to to submit the video and audio doesn't affect the purpose of the video, just edit the sound out before sending.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Rule of thumb if it something doesn't feel right before the Pax gets in your car, cancel & get the F*** out ...


----------

